# If Google Music Fcs When You Stream Over 3G...likely Fix Here



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I did some testing on my D2 running CM7, and found out that when trying to stream Google Music and Google Listen over 3G with ad blocking enabled:

- JRummy's ROM Toolbox recently updated (in the last day or two) ad blocking hosts file is ok with Google Music, but blocks Google Listen 3G streaming.

- The AdFree Android ad blocker host file is ok with both Google Music and Google Listen 3G streaming

Wifi streaming works fine regardless, of the hosts file used.

So if you've been having FC issues with Google Music streaming over 3G, and have ROM toolbox ad blocking installed, remove and reapply ad blocking to get the newer version of his hosts file

If you want to use Google Listen over 3G, then at this point, you'll have to use the Adfree Android add blocking hosts file.

I actually found that it is most reliable to revert you hosts file using Adfree Android, and then apply whichever ad blocking you prefer, depending on which apps you're using.

I sent a message to JRummy about it, so maybe he can work out the cause and update it.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just an fyi, I just flashed) Liquid 3.2 and I encountered the fc issues experienced with cm7 and the ad blocker in RTB. Using adfree as an alternative works, so it must be an issue with RTB.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Radness.


----------



## Melon Bread (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the work around, now I can make it work on my HTC Glacier.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Melon Bread said:


> Thanks for the work around, now I can make it work on my HTC Glacier.


NP, glad it worked for you.


----------

